# ~1 lakh gaming laptop



## uncommonaman (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys. Bought a HP DV6-6121  based on TDF reviews and it lasted me 4 years. Here I am again looking for a gaming laptop that should last for atleast 4 years. Azom exigo seems like a good VFM laptop that might last for 4 years. Already went through the mobile workstation needed and Y50 thread. Saw people complaining about the Y50 TN display and saying good stuff about azom exigo. But parents don't trust azom or "Internet People" opinion on Y50 display so they asked me to visit a showroom and see it by my own eyes and then judge. My main requirement is gaming (dota, GTA V etc) and programming(Android dev,hadoop etc) I also asked azom for a quote and got this:

Laptop - Exigo
Display - 15.6” Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Haswell i7 4710MQ 4C 8T 6MB 2.5-3.5 GHz
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5
RAM - Patriot 2x4GB 1600MHz DDR3
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 7260 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.0
Sound - Onkyo 2xspeaker, 1xsubwoofer, Sound Blaster X-FI MB3
Card Reader - 9-in-1 MMC/SD/MS
Storage1 - mSATA 120GB SSD
Storage2 - SATA 1TB 5400rpm HDD
Optical - DVD RW
Keyboard - Backlit
Camera - 2 MP HD
Battery - 8 cell

Operating System - Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional 64-bit

Price - 1,01,200/- plus tax @5% VAT
Warranty - 1 year

Also showed parents the blog they linked me to convince them.
I'm convinced about azom. But I have few questions:
1) Does it have 3 USB ports or 4? Their site says 3 but when I asked harsh he said 1 USB 2.0 port and 3 USB 3.0 port
2) Is the display good for a TN panel?
3) Should I extend my budget and update the graphic card to 980M? I asked for the price difference between 980 and 970         and now waiting for their reply.
4) Also when I asked for a 7200 rpm hdd , harsh said rpm doesn't matter if you are getting a SSD. Is it true or should I get a 7200 rpm hdd?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 22, 2015)

1) It has 2 USB 3.0, 1 USB 3.0/eSata and 1 USB 2.0
2) Display is alright, better than Y50 but nowhere close to IPS quality, of course.
3) 970m is good enough for 1080p (I bought my system less than a month ago when they only had 870m and it runs Witcher 3 and GTA 5 pretty smoothly at high settings)
4) Go for the 7200 rpm drive. The 120 gb SSD is not enough for today's games and you will need the faster HDD. GTA 5 itself takes up around 65gb.

One thing I should mention is that this laptop is pretty bulky compared to Y50. If you're going for a desktop replacement, it's fine but if you're going to carry it around a lot you should go for the Y50. Of course, no other company will give you a 970m at this price in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2015)

Ask them for a free upgrade to 7200 rpm drive. It is standard in clevo laptops which is barebones used by Azom.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them for a free upgrade to 7200 rpm drive. It is standard in clevo laptops which is barebones used by Azom.



They source the HDDs, SSDs and RAM separately to reduce costs and those come with their individual warranties.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Getting a 7200 rpm hdd is very essential or else your system will surely be going to be bottle neck.


----------



## uncommonaman (Jun 23, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> One thing I should mention is that this laptop is pretty bulky compared to Y50. If you're going for a desktop replacement, it's fine but if you're going to carry it around a lot you should go for the Y50. Of course, no other company will give you a 970m at this price in India.



Actually am in final year of engineering and I wanted to assemble a desktop but can't because I might have to move out next year. My senior built a gaming desktop last year and now the place where he lives doesn't have space for a desktop so I am making a compromise by going for azom. I don't really care about portability or bulkiness , I just want a good price vs performance ratio.

Can you tell me the number of USB ports in exigo? I need atleast 4. One fore mouse, One for xbox controller and 2 for external hdds
And is the display better than Y50?

- - - Updated - - -

I emailed them about 7200 rpm. Waiting for their reply. Also asked the price difference b/w 980m and 970m and it's huge. Extra 66,100/- for 8 GB 980m.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2015)

uncommonaman said:


> Actually am in final year of engineering and I wanted to assemble a desktop but can't because I might have to move out next year. My senior built a gaming desktop last year and now the place where he lives doesn't have space for a desktop so I am making a compromise by going for azom. I don't really care about portability or bulkiness , I just want a good price vs performance ratio.
> 
> Can you tell me the number of USB ports in exigo? I need atleast 4. One fore mouse, One for xbox controller and 2 for external hdds
> And is the display better than Y50?
> ...



It has 4 USB ports. You can always use a USB hub if you need more. 
The display is better than Y50 imo. Doesn't get as much washed out if you view it from the sides. Again, don't expect IPS-like quality.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Buy Azom Exigo - High Performance Mobility Solution Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Buy Azom Exigo - High Performance Mobility Solution Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Its better to get azom from their own site instead of getting it from other sites.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jun 23, 2015)

Someone please ask them (Azom) if they have a laptop with 860m and its price as well. Last time when  i called them, the guy said they only have 970m and 980m.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Someone please ask them (Azom) if they have a laptop with 860m and its price as well. Last time when  i called them, the guy said they only have 970m and 980m.



860m is last gen and Lenovo Y50 is already there for 70-75k with it.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jun 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 860m is last gen and Lenovo Y50 is already there for 70-75k with it.



yeah i know but y50 has terrible display and if i replace it, warranty will be void. If Azom have 860m, i bet it will be cheaper or at least have a good screen.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jun 24, 2015)

uncommonaman said:


> Hi guys. Bought a HP DV6-6121  based on TDF reviews and it lasted me 4 years. Here I am again looking for a gaming laptop that should last for atleast 4 years. Azom exigo seems like a good VFM laptop that might last for 4 years. Already went through the mobile workstation needed and Y50 thread. Saw people complaining about the Y50 TN display and saying good stuff about azom exigo. But parents don't trust azom or "Internet People" opinion on Y50 display so they asked me to visit a showroom and see it by my own eyes and then judge. My main requirement is gaming (dota, GTA V etc) and programming(Android dev,hadoop etc) I also asked azom for a quote and got this:
> 
> Laptop - Exigo
> Display - 15.6” Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
> ...


If you are looking for a gaming laptop have a look at msi apache pro 4k display model 
MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more
Having 4th gen i7 proc
Upto 512gb of super raid space (better than ssd) depends on the indian market how much super raid is provided 
and 1tb hdd 72000rpm 
msi laptops have a new lan technology they are being using called killer lan where you can prioritize ur bandwidth for mostly gaming purpose and also boosting the bandwidth speed 

Last week only, i have tried this laptop and i must say it is worth the buck 
Mrp is around 112500 there is some discount also available on it.
Even a gaming bag was provided to me that was eyegasm for me.
based on h87 chipset with i7 4720hq


----------



## uncommonaman (Jun 25, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> If you are looking for a gaming laptop have a look at msi apache pro 4k display model
> MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more
> Having 4th gen i7 proc
> Upto 512gb of super raid space (better than ssd) depends on the indian market how much super raid is provided
> ...



I checked it on flipkart and they are selling it for Rs. 182,899. Can the 970m handle 4k display? And where is it available for RS 112500?

- - - Updated - - -



skeletor13th said:


> Someone please ask them (Azom) if they have a laptop with 860m and its price as well. Last time when  i called them, the guy said they only have 970m and 980m.



You can mail them. They are very friendly and they always reply very fast to my queries.


----------



## prateekpunj (Jun 25, 2015)

uncommonaman said:


> I checked it on flipkart and they are selling it for Rs. 182,899. Can the 970m handle 4k display? And where is it available for RS 112500?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



its available In delhi and many more places, and they can even courier the Laptop.
It just the customer should be interested in purchasing the laptop and should have wider taste in selecting the laptop
In delhi its avaialble at SMC international nehru place where i visited them and they providing good deals on laptop too


----------



## uncommonaman (Jul 2, 2015)

Guys I have to order a laptop by 10th of july and i'm confused b/w AW 15, Azom and MSI GE62 2QF apache pro. I'm concerned about the after sales of azom as I live in bhopal and they don't have a serivce centre here. Even msi isn't available here locally and there is no msi distributer or service centre here.
As i'm getting exigo with 970m+120 gb ssd+8 gb ram+1 tb 7200 rpm hdd for 1,07,400/- including tax, parents and freinds are telling me to spend 20,000 more and get an AW15 because then servicing and replacement wouldn't be an issue


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think Alienware will provide specs like that of Azom..... 

Servicing will be an issue with Azom...
I would personally not buy Azom because of that. I had Lenovo Y500 for more than 2 years now. ADP was a life saver for me when ants attacked my laptop last year. Now I think my laptop's hinge is broken. I will have to pay money but atleast I will get its part n get it installed easily

From my experience laptops need more servicing than a desktop. I have an assembled desktop at home which runs without problems. All of my friends who have laptops (older than 2 years) have replaced something or other in their laptop.

So I think servicing is essential for a laptop

Check if ASUS has service centre

Asus T3024P ROG Series G751JL-T3024P Touch Screen Core i7 - (24 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.129990 Price in India - Buy Asus T3024P ROG Series G751JL-T3024P Touch Screen Core i7 - (24 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Onl

From my experience n my friends', I would say Lenovo, HP & Acer gets most problems whereas Dell doesn't get so much problems(don't know about other brands)


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 2, 2015)

uncommonaman said:


> Guys I have to order a laptop by 10th of july and i'm confused b/w AW 15, Azom and MSI GE62 2QF apache pro. I'm concerned about the after sales of azom as I live in bhopal and they don't have a serivce centre here. Even msi isn't available here locally and there is no msi distributer or service centre here.
> As i'm getting exigo with 970m+120 gb ssd+8 gb ram+1 tb 7200 rpm hdd for 1,07,400/- including tax, parents and freinds are telling me to spend 20,000 more and get an AW15 because then servicing and replacement wouldn't be an issue



Go for the Alienware then. Since you're spending your parents' money, it's better to be on the safe side.


----------



## uncommonaman (Jul 3, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Go for the Alienware then. Since you're spending your parents' money, it's better to be on the safe side.



Ya true but which one? The base model or the one with 980m? Getting 11% off on aw 15 with 980m on shopclues. But don't know if they are legit. Anyboduu ordered from them?
Computers :: Laptops :: Alienware 15 (intel i7 4710HQ /16GB/1TB+128GB /4GB GRAPHIC/ WIN 8.1/15.6 INCHE - ShopClues.com:


----------



## iPlay (Jul 3, 2015)

uncommonaman said:


> Ya true but which one? The base model or the one with 980m? Getting 11% off on aw 15 with 980m on shopclues. But don't know if they are legit. Anyboduu ordered from them?
> Computers :: Laptops :: Alienware 15 (intel i7 4710HQ /16GB/1TB+128GB /4GB GRAPHIC/ WIN 8.1/15.6 INCHE - ShopClues.com:



*DO NOT BUY* any expensive item from Shopclues aka fakeclues.
Contact Primeabgb

- - - Updated - - -

Its better to buy such expense laptop offline or must buy from good sellers. Flipkart ( WS Retail ) and Amazon ( Cloudtail ) Only.
I have recently bought MSI offline coz the model which they have listed on FK is old model and u will get better discount offline just have to bargain hard.
If you are planning to go for Alienware then find Authorized dealer in your local area and get a quote from him.


----------



## uncommonaman (Jul 3, 2015)

iPlay said:


> *DO NOT BUY* any expensive item from Shopclues aka fakeclues.
> Contact Primeabgb
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Lol expected. Tried searching for Alienware 15 on primeabgb and no results were found. And it's not available on flipkart or Amazon. Went to the authorized showroom today and they had aw 14 in Stock and told me to order aw 15 online from dell's site


----------



## iPlay (Jul 3, 2015)

uncommonaman said:


> Lol expected. Tried searching for Alienware 15 on primeabgb and no results were found. And it's not available on flipkart or Amazon. Went to the authorized showroom today and they had aw 14 in Stock and told me to order aw 15 online from dell's site



Call Primeabgb. Most of them don't keep such expensive laptop in stock.


----------

